
So What Exactly Is Vlad Zamfir’s Blockchain Sharding PoC Doing? - SkidanovAlex
https://medium.com/nearprotocol/so-what-exactly-is-vlads-sharding-poc-doing-37e538177ed9
======
utka
Seems like a parent shard can cause arbitrary forks in the child shard by
sending messages to blocks that are not on the main chain there?

